
The T1 Programming Language [pdf] - ingve
https://t1lang.github.io/t1spec.pdf
======
emmelaich
Non-pdf link: [https://t1lang.github.io/](https://t1lang.github.io/)

"T1 is a programming language which aims at providing better support for
constrained environments, especially embedded systems with very little RAM. It
should provide the following features:

Embeddable within C-based application with no OS dependency (“bare metal”
systems).

Lightweight coroutines with strong guarantees on maximum stack usage.

Type-safe and memory-safe by default.

Predictable memory layout for easier integration with hardware.

Portable output (T1 code may be compiled to plain C).

Very small code footprint through generation of token-threaded code.

Generic metaprogramming support.

Flexible object-oriented support.

"

------
dang
The project was discussed a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19933664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19933664).

Is this post different enough to not count as a dupe?

~~~
grawprog
I have to say too the title on the previous submission made it more clear as
to what the purpose of language actually was without needing to load a PDF.

